# Radioamatierisms >  Ar ko sākt?

## janeks

Sveicināti! 

Ar ko sākt, lai kļūtu par radioamatieri? 
Nepieciešamās priekšzināšanas? 
Kādas labas saitītes zināšanu apgūšanai? 

Eksāmenu jautājumi?

Kas nepieciešams, lai darbotos 144MHz? 

Iepriekšpateicos, 
Janeks

----------


## ansius

atkarīgs ko tu gribi darīt. būt cilvēks kas būvē iekārtas, vai cilvēks kas nodarbojas ar raidīšanu un uztveršanu. ar laiku protams tas saplūst vienā, bet iesākumā nevajadzētu mēģināt apgūt abus uz reiz. 

par eksāmeniem, tur ESD lapā ir jāmeklē, ir te daži censoņi kas varētu pastāstīt sīkāk, bet vari priecāties B kategorijai nevajag zināt MORZI  ::

----------


## Imants

Palasi topiku "ESD un radioamatiera eksāmens "!

----------

